#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά όργανα >  > > >  >  >  Γιατί γίνεται προσδιορισμός θέσης από δύο τουλάχιστον δέκτες GPS

## SIRADRAB

Από ότι το είχα ψάξει παλαιότερα στο internet, το ''λάθος'' στην ακρίβεια εντοπισμού σημείου των κοινών gps χειρός, δεν οφείλεται στην αδυναμία των συσκευών αυτών καθαυτών, αλλά στην πολιτική του αμερικάνικου υπουργείου άμυνας και φυσικά για τους δικούς τους αμυντικούς λόγους. Δηλαδή η θέση-σημείο μπορεί να προσδιορίζεται επακριβώς από την συσκευή αλλά με πρόγραμμα παρεμβολής (μάλλον ''πείραγμα'' της διάστασης χρόνου) μειώνουν την ακρίβεια εντοπισμού. Γι' αυτό και η ύπαρξη των μονόσυχνων ή 2πλόσυχνων και της διόρθωσης από την επίγεια βάση.

----------


## Xάρης

Το ίδιο ισχύει και με το Glonass (αντίστοιχο ρωσικό) και το Galileo (ευρωπαϊκό πολιτικό πρόγραμμα);

----------


## SIRADRAB

Αυτό δεν το ξέρω, αλλά μάλλον ναι για την ώρα. Διαφορετικά δεν θα χρειαζόταν η επίγεια διόρθωση. Με μια έρευνα στο internet για gps παλαιότερα, είχα διαβάσει ότι η τεχνολογία ανήκει στον αμερικάνικο στρατό και η πολιτική της ακρίβειας εντοπισμού σημείου καθορίζεται από το υπουργείο άμυνας εκεί. Πάντως υπήρχε και η άποψη να σταματήσουν την παρεμβολή του λάθους μελλοντικά. 
Για το galileo πάλι λέγανε ότι θα είναι ελεύθερο ''λάθους''.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Οι τοπογράφοι μπορούν να μας διαφωτίσουν καλύτερα. Είχα την εντύπωση πως ο αμερικάνικος στρατός έβγαλε το "λάθος" στις αρχές του αιώνα. Σε κάθε περίπτωση οι μηχανικοί είχαν βρει τον τρόπο παράκαμψης του λάθους ,χε,χε!!!

Το Γαλλιλαίο είναι για εμπορικούς σκοπούς και εκτιμώ πως δεν θα έχει το "λάθος".

----------


## SIRADRAB

Μπά, ... αν το είχαν βρεί δεν θα πλήρωναν πανάκριβα τα 2πλόσυχνα.

----------


## Evan

το gallileo μπιστολιάστηκε 
τώρα με το hepos θα χρειάζεστε μόνο ένα δέκτη αφού ο άλλος θα είναι του κτηματολογίου

----------

